# Der neue Harrison Thread



## schroe (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Mod Anmerkung

der Thread hat sich aus diesem hier,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130828

entwickelt. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim fachsimpeln über Eure Ruten.

Hier nochmal der Link zum Vorgängerthread,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007&highlight=Harrison
-------------------------



Hallo atibandi,
habe eben mit Robert telefoniert. 
Er frequentiert das Board im Mom. nicht und nutzt jede freie Zeit zur Aufarbeitung der Rückstände. Die Zusammenhänge wurden hier im Board schon erklärt.

Über Telefon, vorzugsweise Handy ist er unschwer zu erreichen. Das könntest (solltest) du vielleicht nochmal versuchen.
Nächste Woche hat er Urlaub, Ende der nächsten Woche, wird er vorrauss. seine Rückstände zu 90% aufgearbeitet haben und deine VT ist auch nicht vergessen. 
Da es sich um eine gebraucht erworbene Rute handelt, hast du natürlich die Wahl, die Bruchteile zurück zu erhalten (kein Problem) oder die Reparatur noch einen Moment abzuwarten. 
Ihm wäre es natürlich lieber, seine angefangene Arbeit zu Ende bringen zu können (nicht des Geldes wegen). 
Ihm tut es ausserdem sehr leid, das einige hier auf ihre Ruten teilweise sehr lange warten müssen/mußten und hat vollstes Verständnis für die Unzufriedenheiten, welche dadurch entstanden sind. 
Dennoch kann er nicht mehr tun, als jede freie Minute in den Rutenbau zu investieren. 
Und das tut er ...

Also,...nicht mehr lang und die Rückstände sind aufgearbeitet. 
Danach wird man, wie aus "früheren" Tagen von ihm gewohnt seine bestellte Rute im angekündigten Zeitrahmen erhalten.

Beim letzten Treffen hatte er eine neue, interessante Harrison Blank Serie und eine neue Kohle/Kevlar Wallerspinne dabei.

So würde sich niemand verhalten, der mit seiner Passion "aufgesteckt" hat.
Ihm ist nach wie vor daran gelegen seine Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.
Glaubs mir.


----------



## atibandi (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



schroe schrieb:


> Hallo atibandi,
> habe eben mit Robert telefoniert.
> Er frequentiert das Board im Mom. nicht und nutzt jede freie Zeit zur Aufarbeitung der Rückstände. Die Zusammenhänge wurden hier im Board schon erklärt.
> 
> ...



hey schroe,
danke erstmal für die infos da ist ja dann licht am ende des tunnels!
ich hätte robert auch so nicht eingeschätzt deswegen wollte ich hier erstmal nachfragen bevor ich irgendwelche vll voreilligen schritte einleite!
dann warten wir mal noch ein bischen!
grüße matti


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> das kann ich so bestätigen!
> 
> 
> und ähm ....
> ...


 

offiziell 5-15gr 
gefühlte beim fischen 3-25gr:q
also Barsch/Forellen und so weiter.
gibts in 240 bis zu 320
schneller, sensibler und feinfühliger Blank, mit "Endpower" um auch Hecht, Zander, Rapfen und die ein oder andre Forelle wie an einem "Gummiband" ausdrillen zu können.
Keine Gummirute, eher was für Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

@Schroe

Nett, das Du dich gekümmert hast.

Und es wäre wirklich wünschenswert, daß es bei Robert wieder rund läuft.
Ich drück die Daumen!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> offiziell 5-15gr
> gefühlte beim fischen 3-25gr:q
> also Barsch/Forellen und so weiter.
> gibts in 240 bis zu 320
> ...


 
Das hört sich ja extrem spannend an. Wie heißt denn der Blank???


----------



## fireline (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

was ich an der sache ned versteh,warum braucht er immer einen fürsprecher,warum gibt er ned selber rede und antwort

mfg


----------



## schroe (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

@Pikepauly
danke. Ich vertraue ihm und denke, das kommt alles ins Lot. Zeit ist der einzige Faktor, an dem es mangelt/e.

@Sundvogel,
als ich die Dinger in den Händen hielt, dachte ich sofort an dich.|wavey:

Zur Wallerspinne. Die beschreib ich erstmal nur per PN. Wenn ich damit ausgiebig gefischt habe, beschreibe ich sie dann mal richtig.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

@Schroe

Zeit ist klar und ja auch nicht zu ändern für Robert.

Die Kommunikation ist das Problem.

Und das kommt sicher alles wieder ins Lot.
Ich hoffe es wirklich, für Robert und seine Kunden.
Eine Bereicherung ist Robert auf jeden Fall.
Bei CMW gibts eben nur das Standard-Harrison Programm und er liebt die Harrison-Blanks auch nicht gerade.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bei CMW gibts eben nur das Standard-Harrison Programm und er liebt die Harrison-Blanks auch nicht gerade.



Immerhin hat er eingestanden, daß das Bruchproblem der VHFs angebl. der Vergangenheit angehört. #c

Eine Sache sagte er aber auch noch zu den blauen Blanks: wenn die einen Kratzer bekommen würden, müsste man die zum Nachlackieren nämlich gleich zu Harrison nach UK schicken ... |uhoh:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

@Fireline:

Wurde hier schon oft genug durchgekaut, hier noch mal das Posting knapp über deinem, in dem genau darauf schon eine Antwort gegeben wurde:



schroe schrieb:


> Er frequentiert das Board im Mom. nicht und nutzt jede freie Zeit zur Aufarbeitung der Rückstände. Die Zusammenhänge wurden hier im Board schon erklärt.
> 
> Über Telefon, vorzugsweise Handy ist er unschwer zu erreichen. Das könntest (solltest) du vielleicht nochmal versuchen.
> Nächste Woche hat er Urlaub, Ende der nächsten Woche, wird er vorrauss. seine Rückstände zu 90% aufgearbeitet haben
> ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er eingestanden, daß das Bruchproblem der VHFs angebl. der Vergangenheit angehört. #c
> 
> Eine Sache sagte er aber auch noch zu den blauen Blanks: wenn die einen Kratzer bekommen würden, müsste man die zum Nachlackieren nämlich gleich zu Harrison nach UK schicken ... |uhoh:



Aha. Und wer lackiert die grauen Blanks nach? Er?

Hat einer von euch schon mal seinen Blank nachlackiert?

Dieses Problem verändert alles... |muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Das mit den Blanks nachlackieren halte ich auch für seltsam.

Bei schwarz fällt wohl die Graphitfaser nicht so auf, wenn die Oberfläche durchgekratzt ist. Das würde Sinn machen.
Das CMW die Harrisons nicht so liebt ist ja eigentlich klar.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Hallo Stefan,

da kannst du mit mir nicht drüber streiten, ich hab da eh keine Ahnung. #c

Mir wurde es aber so gesagt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



schroe schrieb:


> @Sundvogel,
> als ich die Dinger in den Händen hielt, dachte ich sofort an dich.|wavey:


 
Ja man kennt sich.

Als ich das gerade gelesen habe, da bin ich doch ganz nervös geworden. Ich würde mich sofort als allererster Testfischer anbieten.

Scherz.

Im Ernst, dass hört sich extrem spannend an, für meine Fischerei.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Streiten will ich nicht? #h

Ich finde die Argumentation nur sehr abwegig, wer hat denn schon mal seine Rute wegen Kratzern zu einem Rutenbauer gebracht um den Blank nachlackieren zu lassen??? ;+


Sorry wenn Du Dich angegriffen fühlst, war nicht meine Absicht! |wavey:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aha. Und wer lackiert die grauen Blanks nach?



Die grauen Blanks kannst du einfach mit Epoxid nachlackieren, da sie eben nur mit klarem Epoxid hergestellt wurden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Eine Sache sagte er aber auch noch zu den blauen Blanks: wenn die einen Kratzer bekommen würden, müsste man die zum Nachlackieren nämlich gleich zu Harrison nach UK schicken ... |uhoh:


Die Sache ist einfach:
Die Blanks sind *unter* der klaren Hartlackbeschichtung dünn (cobalt)blau lasiert, nichts mit dicker Farbe oder dergleichen, auch nicht oben drauf.
Die Zusatzgewichtsgerüchte entbehren damit auch einer realen Grundlage. :g

Wenn man die Hartlackbeschichtung kräftig durchkratzt (wie mir schon geschehen |rolleyes), kann man das nicht mal eben nachlackieren. 
Dazu müßte erst die klare Hartlackbeschichtung runter, was wohl erheblich teurer als ein neuer Blank werden dürfte. 

Eine einfache Auflackierung wird mit 80 bis 100 EUR gerechnet, eine Restauration eines farblich unterlasierten Blanks dürfte praktisch unmöglich sein. Man kann nur komplett neu (anders) drüber lackieren, dazu muß aber in jedem Falle auch der Ringaufbau etc. alles runter.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er eingestanden, daß das Bruchproblem der VHFs angebl. der Vergangenheit angehört.





Aha.
Woran erkennt man die neuen nicht so leicht "zerbrechlichen" Blanks, wenn es ein Erkennungsmerkmal gibt?

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass jetzt die VHF-Blanks, obwohl unverändert, doch in einem besseren Licht dargestellt werden, um nicht jeden Kunden zu verlieren, der eben keinen "Hausblank", sondern einen VHF besitzen möchte.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> offiziell 5-15gr
> gefühlte beim fischen 3-25gr:q
> also Barsch/Forellen und so weiter.
> gibts in 240 bis zu 320
> ...






sundvogel schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja extrem spannend an. Wie heißt denn der Blank???




Hallo,

das ist der einfache Interceptor Blank der 2008er Serie.
Für manche wird die Entwicklung es "Neuen" positiv, für andere negativ sein.
Der "alte" rotbraune Interceptor war ein schöner unvergleichbarer, sehr weicher Posenrutenblank mit vollkommen parabolischer Aktion.
Ein Traum zum Posenfischen.

Der "neue" graue Blank ist vollkommen anders. Zum gefühlvollen Posenfischen nicht mehr so gut zu gebrauchen, dafür zum leichten Spinnfischen.
Er hat eine mittelschnelle bis schnelle Aktion, die wesentlich spitzen betonter ist.

Die Preise wurden nur geringfügig "korrigiert".
Ober der alte schöne Posenblank weiterhin produziert wird, kann ich nicht sagen.

TL.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Der "alte" rotbraune Interceptor war ein schöner unvergleichbarer, sehr weicher Posenrutenblank mit vollkommen parabolischer Aktion.
> Ein Traum zum Posenfischen.
> 
> Der "neue" graue Blank ist vollkommen anders. Zum gefühlvollen Posenfischen nicht mehr so gut zu gebrauchen, dafür zum leichten Spinnfischen.
> Er hat eine mittelschnelle bis schnelle Aktion, die wesentlich spitzen betonter ist.


 

Also ein völlig neuer Blank mit altem Namen. Der alte I-Blank wurde ja von einigen schon zum Mefo-Fischen eingesetzt. Leider oder eben prima hatte der ja etwas wenig Dampf.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn man die Hartlackbeschichtung kräftig durchkratzt (wie mir schon geschehen |rolleyes), kann man das nicht mal eben nachlackieren.
> (...)
> eine Restauration eines farblich unterlasierten Blanks dürfte praktisch unmöglich sein. Man kann nur komplett neu (anders) drüber lackieren, dazu muß aber in jedem Falle auch der Ringaufbau etc. alles runter.



Na, das hört sich doch aber garnicht gut an. |bigeyes

Möchte nur nochmal betonen, daß ich nicht den VHF hier irgendwie madig machen will, ich geb bloss weiter, was mir dazu gesagt wurde.

@Schleien-Stefan: Nee, hab's nicht so aufgefasst, wollte einfach nur zeigen, daß diese Aussagen nicht die meinigen sind.



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Aha.
> Woran erkennt man die neuen nicht so leicht "zerbrechlichen" Blanks, wenn es ein Erkennungsmerkmal gibt?


Ich denke, daß der Herr W. das einerseits auf die Aussagen des Herstellers bezieht und andererseits auf den Rückgang von Reklamationen. Wobei  ich mich frage, wie der überhaupt VHFs verkauft, bei den Beratungsgesprächen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage, wie der überhaupt VHFs verkauft, bei den Beratungsgesprächen.


 
Herr W. hat ja im Gegensatz zu anderen ja auch noch Alternativen zu bieten. Dem reicht es ja überhaupt eine Rute zu verkaufen, da muss es nicht zwangsläufig eine VHF sein. 

Ist das die neue Interceptor?

http://www.rutenreparatur.de/html/blanks.html

Christian Heinrich hat die offensichtlich schon vorrätig, so dass man sich sowas auch mal anschauen kann.


----------



## Slotti (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

@ MrSprock 

optisch kannst du die Unterschiede bei der VHF nicht sehen, die neuen Blanks haben eine andere zusätzliche Modellbezeichnung (V2Q oder so ähnlich weiß leider nicht mehr genau ) gibts jetzt aber schon etwas länger.

Das mit der alten Interceptor kann ich bestätigen , ein Traum von Rute :l

Edit : Die Interceptor gibt es aber schon immer in grau und rot , das nicht heißen soll das das 2008er Modell anders sein könnte.

Hier mal nen Link mit paar Interceptors : https://www.munichrodmansrodshop.com/shopping.cfm?deptid=485

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

@Thilo
Bei CMW kostet der "Restposten" VHF 9 ft 30-75 Gramm 99 Euro.
Der reguläre so ca. 140 Euro.
Meiner Meinung nach klärt das Vieles auf.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

@ Slotti:
Diese "V2@" waren doch gerade die, die gebrochen sind und gibt es schon ewig, wie von dir erwähnt. Die Vorgängerserie war wohl weniger betroffen.

Diese Interceptors gibt es halt erst ab 2008.
Wegen der grauen Interceptors brauchst du auch gar nicht in die USA zu verlinken, denn im Ursprungsland ist fast jede Interceptor grau und das seit 10 Jahren.
Die gibt es da auch schon immer in unterschiedlichen WG-Klassen bei gleicher Länge.
Die 2008er ist aber eben anders.

Die "günstigen" VHF-Blanks, die mal für 99,- angeboten werden sind m. M. noch aus der Vorserie (nicht die Serie vor der V2Q, sondern sozusagen Blanks die produziert wurden, bevor die eigentliche VHF auf den Mark kam). Standen vielleicht irgendwo rum; sind deshalb nicht schlechter.
Man erkennt sie an der fehlenden Zierwicklung.
So war das auch bei den ersten VHF-Blanks. Daher Gedanke an "irgendwo noch gefunden"......

Natürlich kann es sich auch um speziell auf Kundenwunsch produzierte Blanks handeln.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Irgendwie drängt sich hier im Moment fast die Frage auf, ob wir nicht einen neuen Harrison-Blanks-Thread brauchen?
Ganz losgelöst von Robert/Mad.
Einfach nur die Blanks/Verwendung/Bezugsmöglichkeit usw.
Die Diskussion ist auf jeden Fall schon wieder spannend.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Wenn vom TE und Mods erlaubt, könnte man diesen ja umbenennen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Irgendwie drängt sich hier im Moment fast die Frage auf, ob wir nicht einen neuen Harrison-Blanks-Thread brauchen?


 
Zwei Doofe - ein Gedanke.

Wäre schon nett.

Ich bin schon wieder völlig wuschig. Entgegen jeder Vernunft fahre ich nachher bei Christian Heinrich vorbei und schaue mir den Stecken an. 3,20 mit bis real 15g WG, das ist einfach verführerisch. 

Meine Güte was für ein Dilemma. Dann muss wieder eine neue Rolle her, weil die 2500 Sephia zu klein und die 4000 zu groß und und und.

Ich dreh durch. Ich gebe mir keine 8 Wochen und dann habe ich das Ding in der Hand.

Mist.#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Irgendwie drängt sich hier im Moment fast die Frage auf, ob wir nicht einen neuen Harrison-Blanks-Thread brauchen?



Nana, den gibt's doch schon länger:
High-End Handmade Spinruten! :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128221

Mit den CMW Blanks wie Spin Perfect, -System, der Tactilus u.a. ist der Operationsbereich inzwischen angewachsen,
das US-Angebot dazu, gerade auch Batson von CMW, aber auch die Pacific-Bay's, demnächst noch die ein oder andere von Karl B., das lohnt sich dich nur miteinander zu vergleichen und zu diskutieren.

Es gibt nach meinen Kenntnisstand und der Einschätzung 3 größere umtriebige Rutenbauer - in Familienbetrieben - in DE:
Christian W., Karl B. und Sven N.
Die machen alle sehr interessante Sachen!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

@ Sundvogel:
Besitzt du nicht schon eine Rute in genau dieser Klasse und Aktion, nur etwas kürzer?


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Uli ruhig bleiben.

Ich stell mal einen Antrag auf Verschiebung/Umbenennung des Threads.

Wäre ja wirklich nett.

Und toll wäre natürlich auch wenn Robert da irgendwann mal wieder mitmischt!!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nana, den gibt's doch schon länger:
> High-End Handmade Spinruten! :m
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128221


Schubs!


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

@Detlef

Happy Birthday!!!!

Ich meine Harrison gibt genug Stoff für einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @ Sundvogel:
> Besitzt du nicht schon eine Rute in genau dieser Klasse und Aktion, nur etwas kürzer?


 
Jep, aber wen juckt es. Spinnruten kann man eigentlich nicht genug haben, insbesondere Mefo-Ruten. 


Nein im Ernst. Vernunft spielt hier keine Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich meine Harrison gibt genug Stoff für einen eigenen Thread.


Und da sag ich selbst als jemand, den von VHF und VT begeistert ist: Ne, das ist viel zu sehr ein Tunnelblick, wieso nur ein Hersteller? 
Jeder bietet nur ein begrenztes Spektrum, erst darüber hinaus findet sich der ein oder andere in die Lücken passende Blank, und mir persönlich ist es wurscht von wem hergestellt, hauptsache der Blank ist gut! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jep, aber wen juckt es. Spinnruten kann man eigentlich nicht genug haben, insbesondere Mefo-Ruten.
> 
> 
> Nein im Ernst. Vernunft spielt hier keine Rolle.


Aber hallo, das unterstütze ich voll! :vik:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Die Harrison wäre ja wohl auch noch ein ordentliches Stück länger.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Detlef ich weiss nur, daß so ein Thread auch schnell unübersichtlich wird.
Der alte Harrison-Thread ist auch zu gross für eine Wiederbelebung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jep, aber wen juckt es. Spinnruten kann man eigentlich nicht genug haben, insbesondere Mefo-Ruten.
> 
> 
> Nein im Ernst. Vernunft spielt hier keine Rolle.



Genau so ist es... #6

Enrlich jemand der mich versteht!

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Meint ihr nicht ein neuer, sauberer Thread wäre besser?

Sonst müsste man hier wohl die ersten 9 Beiträge entfernen, ist dann halt alles ein bisschen Ohne Zusammenhang?


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mads rutenbau frage??*

Kann man nicht die letzten Seiten in einen neuen Thread verschieben? Der Anfang von diesem ist ja nich so prickelnd.


----------



## Freelander (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hi,
Schön das es ihn wieder gibt#6.


----------



## marlin2304 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi,
> Schön das es ihn wieder gibt#6.



Finde ich auch!

Ich suche noch ein Spinnrütchen für Waller.
Der neue Blank ist doch der Airport-Blank, oder?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Könnte ein Mod den alten Harrison-Thread vielleicht oben über dem ersten Beitrag dieses Threads verlinken?


----------



## ivo (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

@marlin2304

Jap.

Kann man z.B. hier erwerben:

http://www.rutenbau-brueggemann-onl...bjectPath=/Shops/61505078/Products/BL-HAAP270

Find ihn auch Interessant.


----------



## schroe (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



> @marlin2304
> 
> Jap.



@Ivo,
die Wallerspinne,
 die Robert mitgebracht hat, ist keine Harrison.
Hat einen ausgesprochen sauber gewobenen Kohle/Kevlar (Carbon/Aramid) Blank (IMHO auch optisch sehr ansprechend). 270cm, angegeben mit 90gr Wg (ist aber deutlich untertrieben) und die Steckverbindung ist gezapft. Sehr zugfest, das Gerät.

Ist bestimmt auch andren Ortes erhältlich.


----------



## duck_68 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



schroe schrieb:


> @Ivo,
> die Wallerspinne,
> die Robert mitgebracht hat, ist keine Harrison.
> Hat einen ausgesprochen sauber gewobenen Kohle/Kevlar (Carbon/Aramid) Blank (IMHO auch optisch sehr ansprechend). 270cm, angegeben mit 90gr Wg (ist aber deutlich untertrieben) und die Steckverbindung ist gezapft. Sehr zugfest, das Gerät.
> ...




Meinst Du die mit der schönen langen Zierwicklung, die wir bei Rainer im Hof "probegebogen" haben? Wenn ja, hat sie wirklich deutlich mehr al 90 g WG eher 120 - 150


----------



## ivo (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

schroe

Hab das mit dem Waller überlesen. Aber auch interessant. 
Der Airport-Blank ist im Vergleich zur BP für mich Interessant.
Ich hoffe da gibts bald ein paar genauere Infos.


----------



## schroe (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hi Martin,
genau die.#6 
Ich sehe sie auch bei einem Max. in dem Bereich zwischen 120 u. 150 gr. Gemessen an der Kraft der Rute, ist sie gefühlt ziemlich leicht im Handling. War glaube ich, auch dein Eindruck. Gewogen habe ich sie noch nicht.
@all: Sorry, für´s off topic. Gehört eigentlich nicht hier her,....ist ja keine Harrison.

@Ivo,
der Airport macht mich auch neugierig. Ich hatte ihn leider noch nicht in der Hand. Die angekündigten Eigenschaften klingen durchaus ziemlich verlockend. 
Dennoch,....mit meiner guten "alten" VHF75 (etwa so alt, wie der alte Harrison Thread) fühle ich mich ausgezeichnet "bewaffnet" zum Gummifischen. Direkteren Kontakt zu Köder und Fisch brauche ich wirklich nicht mehr. Geht überhaupt mehr?
Wenn ich flexibler in der Köderwahl bleiben will (Gummi und Wobbler), greife ich gerne die VT75. 
Übrigens jetzt auch meine erste Wahl für die aggressiv und schnell beißenden Zander aus der strammen Hauptströmung unseres Weserabschnittes. Bilde mir ein, das für diese "doofen" aber oftmals nicht kleinen Zander, die "verspätete" Reaktion der Rute von Vorteil ist. Verpennen oder verpassen tut man diese Hammerbisse eh nicht.|supergri 
Im Stillwasser und Gummi, hält die "alte" VHF45iger super her.
Die drei halte ich für sehr gut und "sehr gut" ist mir gut genug.

Mein Liebling bleibt die VHF75 (schlank, leicht, superschnell, totale Köderkontrolle, hakt sicher, Anhieb kommt trocken und unmittelbar, unter Belastung federt sie Fluchten selbsttätig und dennoch weich (man sollte sie aber auch belasten und verlangt nach Fischen, die rel. gleichmässig belasten können)). Wem erzähl ichs??|supergri

Muß ja irgendwann auch mal Schluß sein, mit Neukauf.|rolleyes
Airport kommt erstmal nicht ins Haus.#d
Obwohl,.....neugierig darf man ja sein.:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Könnte ein Mod den alten Harrison-Thread vielleicht oben über dem ersten Beitrag dieses Threads verlinken?



Done


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

@Torsk NI

Besser kann man es nicht machen.
Danke!

Pauly


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



schroe schrieb:


> die Wallerspinne,
> die Robert mitgebracht hat, ist keine Harrison.
> Hat einen ausgesprochen sauber gewobenen Kohle/Kevlar (Carbon/Aramid) Blank (IMHO auch optisch sehr ansprechend). 270cm, angegeben mit 90gr Wg (ist aber deutlich untertrieben) und die Steckverbindung ist gezapft. Sehr zugfest, das Gerät.
> Ist bestimmt auch andren Ortes erhältlich.




Hallo Schroe,

bei der Beschreibung des Wallerblanks muss ich direkt an einen bestimmten Blank denken. Er ist mit 90 g. angegeben und wirft bis ca. 120, eher 150 g. ohne Probleme. Den Blank kenne ich. Man könnte ihn auch mit 150 g. angeben. Ein selbst ernannter Welsexperte verkauft diesen auch als Waller-Spinblank.

Warum ich überhaupt dazu etwas schreibe ist ein Satz, den ein AB-Boardie über die nächst feinere Version dieses m. M. angesprochenen Blanks verfasst hat.
Er ist einfach zu schön geschrieben um vergessen zu werden. Dabei muss man anmerken, dass es sich nicht um einen Bastelboardie handelt, der irgendwelche Blanks durch unfachmännisches Anbringen von Einzelteilen zu fertig verunstalteten Ruten macht, sondern diesem Hobby schon etwas länger nachgeht.

Die Beschreibung des Blanks war ungefähr so, dass es sich bei der "mittelfeinen" Version um die "Mutter aller Kopflastigkeit" handelt.

Ich denke, dass man bei der schweren Version dann von der Großmutter aller Kopflastigkeit sprechen kann.

Natürlich kann es sich um einen ganz anderen Blank handeln.
Ich bin gespannt.

TL.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Moin Tilo!

Wenn der Blank mit Kevlar/Aramid armiert ist, ist der Kreis der möglichen Hersteller ja sowieso recht klein.
Der Nebel sollte doch zu lichten sein und hat mit Harrison sicher nix zu tun.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Century Armalite, ist ja kein Geheimis...


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ich habe mir gestern abend noch die volle Dröhnung gegeben. Folgende Ruten habe ich mir angesehen. Harrison Interceptor neu 10`6 bis 15g, Vt 10`6 5-20g Sonderanfertigung, Vhf 10`6 -30g, einen Sageblank zum Mefofischen in 10`6, eine netten CTS-Blank megaleicht mit spannender progressiver Aktion. 

Die Vt und die Interceptor sind sich recht ähnlich, wobei die I schon wesentlich härter geworden ist. Sie haben beide feinste dünne und leichte Blanks. Die VT wirkt etwas straffer und wäre bei der Länge eher meine Wahl. Die filigranen Dinger sind echt erstaunlich, insbesondere wenn man sie mit der Sage und der CTS vergleicht, wobei denen wohl ein anderes Aufbaukonzept zugrunde liegt. 

Die VHF finde ich gruselig. Der Besitzer hat sie einige Male zum Mefofischen eingesetzt, wobei er wohl mehreren Fischen das Maul zerrissen hat. Natürlich ist sie bei entsprechender Munition die Weitwurfrakete schlechthin, aber man will ja Fische fangen und Spaß dabei haben.

Der Sageblank ist im Handteil wesentlich stärker als die Harrisons, dabei leicht und mit einer semi-parabolischen Aktion ausgestattet. Die CTS Longrange erinnert in der Aktion an eine XST. Weich aber schnell in der Spitze, allerdings mit einen recht massiven Handteil.

Fazit: Am ehesten würde mir der leichte VT Blank zu sagen. Eine 10`6 mit 20g verträgt sicher einen etwas straffer gestalteten Blank, der dennoch nicht plump oder schwer wirkt.

Allerdings kann ich mir Zeit lassen, weil demnächst noch ein paar CTS-Blanks zu begrabbeln sind und gut Ding darf ja bekanntlich Weile haben.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Danke Sundvogel für die Infos!


----------



## fluefiske (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

-----------------------------


----------



## schroe (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

@mr.Sprock,
wie der Zanderfeti bereits geschrieben hat, es ist ein Century Armalite und kein Geheimnis. 
Gewissermassen, die Mutter der "Gummischuhflitschen". 
Die Großmutter der Kopflastigkeit ist sie nicht. 
Sie kippt unmontiert dennoch auf die Spitze. 
Mitte Vorgriff gefasst, mit einer 5000er Technium montiert, hält sie die Waage.
Ist das für so kräftiges Material in Ordnung? 
Hatte da schon reichlich belastendere Ruten, des leichteren Segments in der Hand.

Jetzt bist du aber dran.
Wer ernennt bei euch denn offiziell "Wallerexperten"?
Angie,...oder doch der Horst? 

@Sundvogel,
schließe mich an. Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Nicht ganz. Es ist die Großmutter der Gummischuhpeitsche.
Die hier im Board veröffentlichte Mutter war unten mit Blei ausgegossen. Das ging dann wohl. Bei uns ernennt keiner Wallerexperten. Es geht um selbst ernannte Wallerexperten. Dazu in wenigen Wochen weniger..........


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Da ich mir gerade die XST 1263 aufbaue,wären für manche einige Daten interessant.
> Länge : 3.23m
> Wg : 8-35g
> ...




+ 20 g. Farbe und Kleister = ?


Mal ne Frage: Wie kommst du auf das WG?
Hast du dich bei dem Modell vertan?
Bei Batson ist es nach meiner Erfahrung so, dass man sich genau auf das angegebene WG verlassen kann.
Deine genannte Rute ist mich max. 20 g. angegeben. Daher stimmt da irgendwas nicht.
Ich habe hier bespielsweise gerade eine 10'6" Batson Steelheadrute von einem Freund da, welche mit max. 35 g. (umgerechnet) von Batson angegeben ist.
Mehr möchte ich damit voll durchgezogen aber nicht werfen müssen.
35 g. gehen aber noch.

Würde ich so umrechnen wie du, also maximale Angabe + 60%, würde ich die Rute mit 56 Gramm angeben müssen, was niemals ginge.

Das nur so als Hinweis. Vielleicht nimmst du besser den nächst stärkeren Blank.


----------



## fluefiske (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

--------------------------------


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Diese Angaben von dem Rutenteileweiterverkäufer stimmen m. Erfahrung nicht (auf Batson bezogen). Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung stimmen die Werte, die von dem Hersteller Batson angegeben werden.
"Bei den Amis" muss man nur wissen, von welchem Hersteller die Blanks sind, dann kann man einordnen, ob die Angaben stimmen werden, oder ob man noch mal 50 oder 100% WG drauf rechnen kann.
Allgemein gibt es für mich nicht die "Amis".



fluefiske schrieb:


> Wenn ich hierzu keine exakten Angaben gehabt hätte,wäre dieser Blank auch nicht in Frage gekommen.Er fühlt sich jedenfalls so an,als wenn die WG-Angaben von CMW sehr genau stimmen würden.



Ich habe aus eigener Erfahrung geschrieben und nicht, weil ich irgendwo irgendwas gehört oder gelesen habe.
Da du aber anscheinend die Rute kennst, ist das wohl ein Ausrutscher, oder die XST-Blanks verhalten sich vollkommen anders als die übrigen Batson Blanks.
Es sollte auch nur eine Hilfe sein, falls du dich vielleicht vertan hast.

Dann viel Spaß und lass mal hören, wie deine Erfahungen sind.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ich habe eine XST1143f mit 8-28g Wg.:q Funzt super. Sie wirft bis 20g top. Darüber ist sie dann leicht überladen. Die 1263f müßt so gegen 22-24g noch gut verkraften, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob der Blinker sich dann noch gut führen läßt. Also passt das doch mit dem WG.


----------



## darth carper (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Donnerwetter!
Schon auf Seite 4 ist das Thema nicht mehr Harrison! Aber gut, daß der Thread extra aufgemacht worden ist!

Nicht wundern, mir war gerade langweilig und zu anderen Threads wußte ich nichts ähnlich "cleveres" zu schreiben.
Außerdem lasse ich mich gerne beschimpfen! ;-)


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Moinsen Darth Carper,

das ist eigentlich kein Problem auch über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen. Keine Sorge, die H-Ruten kommen gleich wieder.

Die XSTs sind deswegen spannend, weil es von H so etwas nicht gibt oder gab, wobei H mit Interc. und leichter VT jetzt etwas in diesem Segment anbietet. Und darüber darf man schon diskutieren, gelle?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Sag ich doch auch, mit Schmalspur kommt man da nicht weiter. :g



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern abend noch die volle Dröhnung gegeben. Folgende Ruten habe ich mir angesehen. Harrison Interceptor neu 10`6 bis 15g, Vt 10`6 5-20g Sonderanfertigung, Vhf 10`6 -30g, einen Sageblank zum Mefofischen in 10`6, eine netten CTS-Blank megaleicht mit spannender progressiver Aktion.


Klasse Sache, das! #6 Also die Ruten waren alle vergleichbar aufgebaut? bestimmt bei CH in HH ? 
Konntest Du die auch praktisch werfen und so, oder "nur" begrabbeln?



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die VHF finde ich gruselig. Der Besitzer hat sie einige Male zum Mefofischen eingesetzt, wobei er wohl mehreren Fischen das Maul zerrissen hat. Natürlich ist sie bei entsprechender Munition die Weitwurfrakete schlechthin, aber man will ja Fische fangen und Spaß dabei haben.


Dazu muß ich doch noch einen loswerden, selbst wenn das Teil (also der VHF 10'6" -30g) gerade immer wieder die Tendenz hat(te) so ein Reizthema zu werden. 

Für mich aber ein Blank, wo man schön dran zeigen kann wie verschieden und individuell die Angler sind.
Der uns allseits bekannte Klaus kann ganz bestimmt gut spinnangeln und werfen. #6
Aber, VHF paßt überhaupt nicht zu seinem Wurfstil, auch nicht zu seinem Führungstil. Wie karpfenkuno es so schön am anderen Orte als Bild zu seiner derartigen Rute mit dem "wilden schwarzen Hengst" beschrieb, die Rute wieherte nahezu wirklich, als Klaus ihr die Sporen geben tat und die beiden kämpften miteinander, die Gegensätze waren doch ziemlich unüberbrückbar, die Kohlefasser konnte ich förmlich quietschen hören. 
Interessant ist daran der anglerische Fakt, daß er mit der Rute auch keine Forelle haken konnte, mit einer kleinen geschmeidigen 08/15 Standardflitsche aber sofort welche, die bissen nämlich gerade so richtig gut. 
Für mich ein praktisch erlebtes Beispiel, wie wenig manchmal Angler und Rute/Blank zueinander passen können. Und das ist unabhängig von der Erfahrung und Qualifikation des Anglers und der Güte des Blanks, manche Paarungen passen einfach nicht.

Für mich wiederum ist genau der Blank passend, unterstützt mein Angeln sehr gut. Darüber kann man den Kopf schütteln, muß man aber nicht, denn: "Wat dem eenen sin Uul, is dem annern sin Nachtigall!", das wußten selbst unsere Altvorderen schon lange.  Gilt ganz besonders auch für Blanks. Pauschalisieren und über einen Kamm scheren greift dabei zu kurz.

Erweitern kann man die Aussage auch mit dem Beispiel der 9ft/2,70 VHF-75g. Wie schroe oben schrieb: Für die einen ist es die genialste Gummirute überhaupt, mit ein wenig Erfahrung (Vorbelastung halten) ist eine VHF wunderbar auch drilltechnisch zu fischen, andere rümpfen die Nase über diesen "Knüppel". Das sind verschiedene Beurteilungen von verschiedenen Anglern, der Blank bleibt aber immer gleich.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hallo,
ich sehe, dass hier einige die XST Blanks kennen. Ich leider noch nicht. Sie wird als "schnell" beschrieben, was natürlich dehnbar ist. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich dass "schnell" nur auf den unteren Blankbereich bezieht, die Rute also eine weiche Spitze hat, worauf ich bei Batson Steelhead schließen würde, oder ob der ganze Blank schnell ist und die Rute eher eine durchgehende Aktion besitzt, sich also auch zum "Twitchen" von Stickbaits oder Meeforellenwobblern eignet (keine weiche Spitze, progressiv).
Daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob einer von euch eine oder mehrere der folgenden Ruten kennt um diese vielleicht gegenüber der XST einordnen zu können (Aktion, Beschleunigung)?
Harrison VHF (progressive Aktion, schnell)
Illex gelb (2,7 oder 2 m.) (Spitzenaktion, sehr schnell)
Harrison VT 45g. maximales WG. (progressive Aktion, mittelschnell)
Batson RX7 Steelhead 17 oder 20lb (progressive Aktion [keine Spitzenaktion], mittelschnell) auch ein optimaler Meerforellenblank.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Die XST hat ein hohes Rüchstellvermögen, d.h. sie ist "schnell" wieder gerade. Zum Twitchen ist sie viel zu weich. Sie arbeitet progressiv.

VHF und XST sind total verschieden. Die VHF ist bretthart und hat eine parabolische Aktion. Die beiden Ruten sind überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Wenn man das WG passend beschreiben wollte, dann müsste die VHF 10`6 30g gegenüber der 1263 mit gut über 60g angegeben sein.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Danke für die Hinweise.
Die XST hat also keine Spitzenaktion, also ähnlich der RX7.

Wäre denn eine härtere Version, beispielsweise die 1085 (MH-Power) fürs Twitchen geeignet, wenn sie bei gleicher Aktion etwas härter ausfällt, oder eignet sich die Aktion allgemein nicht fürs Twitchen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

@ Erich:
Hast du die Rute schon fertig gebaut und wenn ja, kannst du etwas zu den Eigenschaften sagen?


----------



## fluefiske (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

He,He, Mr.Sprock - kannst Du Gedanken lesen ?
Habe gerade einige Bilder gemacht und werde in der Rubrik -Basteln und Selbermachen - etwas zur Rute schreiben.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hallo Erich,
danke für den Input!
Vielleicht kannst du dann ja hier einen Link einfügen, wenn du einen Bilderbericht geschrieben hast.
TL


----------



## fluefiske (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hallo !
Hier gibt es Infos zur *XST 1263*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2121228#post2121228

Gruß Erich


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Danke.


----------



## Margaux (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Wie wunderbar, mehrere Wochen wegen Arbeitsstress und Urlaub nicht im AB und jetzt gibt es wieder einen Harrison-Thread #6. 

Und das gleich mit interessanten Themen! Vor allem seit meinem Umzug in den Norden liebäugel ich damit, mir eine Meerforellenrute aufbauen zu lassen. Sehr interessant fand ich deshalb Sundvogels "Volle-Dröhnung-Test", vor allem wegen der neuen Interceptor 15 im Vergleich zur "VT 20". 

Wegen dieser VT *20* habe ich den bekannten Hamburger Rutenbauer, der auf seiner Homepage die VT 5-*30* anbietet, kontaktiert. Er antwortet, daß es sich um den Harrison V2T Blank mit einer Länge von  3,20m und einem Wurfgewicht von 5-30 g. handelt, der Blank hätte aber ein echtes  Wurfgewicht bis 20 g. Das finde ich spannend. Weiß hierzu jemand etwas genaueres? 

Der Rutenbauer bestätigt übrigens Sundvogels Aussage, daß der V2T Blank ein  wenig schneller und etwas straffer im Handteil ist als die Int. 15. Das spricht dann eher für die VT - wenn man  sich nicht zwei MeFo-Ruten, also eine leichte und eine etwas straffere, zulegen möchte. Dann muß man natürlich auch den Mittelweg zwischen einer 2500er *S* und einer 4000er-Rolle finden (Uli :q#h). Für mich ganz einfach: ich hänge eine 2500er Daiwa dran.

Interessieren würde mich noch, ob jemand eine Tusk (Sea Spin) mit WG bis 120g. fischt. Wie sieht es hier mit dem realen Wurfgewicht aus? Diese Rute wird meistens bis 2,70m angeboten, kennt einer die 3m-Version?


----------



## Freelander (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hi Volker,
Du mußt mal meine Harrison W1 werfen,die ich mir von dem HH-Rutenbauer hab aufbauen lassen.Die ist der Oberhammer.#6#6#6


----------



## Margaux (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> Du mußt mal meine Harrison W1 werfen,die ich mir von dem HH-Rutenbauer hab aufbauen lassen.Die ist der Oberhammer.#6#6#6



Hi Marc-Andree,

das mache ich doch bei passender Gelegenheit sehr gerne .
Hast Du Dir bei CH zum Vergleich die VT 20 /(30) angeschaut?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Du mußt mal meine Harrison W1 werfen,die ich mir von dem HH-Rutenbauer hab aufbauen lassen.


Kannst Du die schon im Vergleich zu einer VHF 10'6" -30g und irgendeiner VT oder alten Primeur-Spin beurteilen?


----------



## Freelander (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ja!Dass kann ich wohl ,ich habe mir ja seiner Zeit die VHF 3,20 5-30g von einem Boardie gekauft :q,war eigentlich zum Mefofischen gedacht.Ich mußte aber feststellen da ich nur mit Geflecht fische,dass sich die Aussteiger(Forellen)häuften.
Dorsche kann man damit Kompromisslos reindrehen was auch richtig viel Spass bringt mit der VHF.
Daraufhin bin ich dann losgezogen und habe mir dann eine W1 aufbauen lassen und habe jetzt erheblich weniger Aussteiger,weil sie die Fluchten  und Schläge der Forellen für meinen Geschmack einfach besser abpuffert.
Beim Auswerfen macht sie eine sehr gute Figur,da lädt die sich richtig gut auf und feuert den Köder ü100.

Ich will keine andere mehr haben zum Mefofischen#6 und werde sie nie niemals hergeben.#6:q


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Warum unbedingt eine Harrison für die Küste? Ich mein Harrison hat war noch andere Blanks als die VHF oder VT, aber warum guckt ihr nicht einfach bei Batson Enterprises nach den Salmon/Steethead Blanks?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Weils kein Engländer und keine Harrison ist! :m

Guck mal auf die ersten Seiten des alten Harrison-Threads, Beitrag von Havkat, plastischer gehts nimmer. #6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1006608&postcount=27
Auf Nachfrage ist das übrigens noch immer so. 

Freelanders Aussage stößt aber nun schon verdächtig in die gleiche Kerbe. 
Ich habe ja den Verdacht, daß die W1 und Konsorten eine Neuauflage des alten leichten "Primeur Blanks" sind, bestimmt keine individuelle Neuentwicklung, aber das muß erstmal genau bewiesen werden.

Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein US-Blankmaterial gesehen, was annähernd vergleichbar wäre mit den geschmeidigen Engländern, lasse mich aber jederzeit gerne belehren und mir was besseres zeigen , als was ich bisher sah und fischte.

Berkley, Fenwick, Graphite USA+Hastings, Pacific Bay, das ist eine ganz andere Klasse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> huhu |wavey:
> 
> OT ON:
> 
> ...



Schau hier, was es in Huntingdon gibt: :m
http://bruceandwalker.co.uk/
(Wobei ich immer Richard Walker (Carp No.1) - teilweise als Hardy - so schlecht davon unterscheiden kann, sowas hab ich nämlich als Spinnrute. )

Auf jeden Fall aber von Greys #6, von Century, bestimmt auch von Hardy.
Wobei ich fertige Hardy Marksman schick aber teuer finde, zu teuer um einfach mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Margaux (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein US-Blankmaterial gesehen, was annähernd vergleichbar wäre mit den geschmeidigen Engländern, lasse mich aber jederzeit gerne belehren und mir was besseres zeigen , als was ich bisher sah und fischte.


 
@Detlef
Dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Die Briten verstehen eine ganze Menge von der Blankherstellung, vor allem auch im Bereich des "trout/salmon fishings". Neben meinen Harrisons habe ich je eine Rute von der Stange von Greys und von Scierra und finde beide für eine konventionell aufgebaute Rute extrem gut.

Dem gegenüber hatte ich in den letzten Jahren bspw. schon vier Berkleys, mit denen ich - bzw. die Art wie ich angele - nicht recht was anfangen konnte. Drei haben schon wieder einen anderen Eigentümer, die vierte ist noch in Skandinavien verliehen, wird danach aber auch verkauft.


----------



## Gummischuh (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



> Gewissermassen, die Mutter der "Gummischuhflitschen".


:q .....Schroe....mach meinen Stock doch nicht älter als er ist. Zumal, ....ich hab' doch die Tochter vonner Tochter vonner Mutter ! (3m, -30g)

Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass das 'n perfekter Stock für's Gummiangeln is' ?


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hi Marc-Andree,
> 
> das mache ich doch bei passender Gelegenheit sehr gerne .
> Hast Du Dir bei CH zum Vergleich die VT 20 /(30) angeschaut?



@Marc-Andree,

ich schiebe hier nochmal meine Frage nach oben. Ich weiß, daß Du Dir die VT 30 als auch die neue Interceptor 15 angeschaut hast. Hat letztendlich die Rutenlänge - Du wolltest unbedingt um die 3m haben, die beiden anderen sind 3,20m - den Ausschlag gegeben??

Wenn ich mir die W1 kaufen würde, müßte als Ergänzung ein passende Rolle her. Würde sich die W1 mit einer 2500 Daiwa/3000 Shimano ausgeglichen fischen lassen?? Mit welcher Rolle angelst Du an der W1?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Also ich glaube, Marc hatte 'ne Aspire FA 4000 für Küste.


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, Marc hatte 'ne Aspire FA 4000 für Küste.



Ich weiß ja, daß die Meisten wegen der besseren Wurfweite 4000er Rollen auf Mefo bevorzugen, aber mir erscheinen solch große Rollen an den feinen Rütchen immer irgendwie "unförmig". Ich selber liebäugel ja auch schon mit einer 4000*S*, aber die habe ich "nur" als Shimano Stella im ganz hochpreisigen Segment gefunden, hm...|uhoh:


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, daß die Meisten wegen der besseren Wurfweite 4000er Rollen auf Mefo bevorzugen, aber mir erscheinen solch große Rollen an den feinen Rütchen immer irgendwie "unförmig". Ich selber liebäugel ja auch schon mit einer 4000*S*, aber die habe ich "nur" als Shimano Stella im ganz hochpreisigen Segment gefunden, hm...|uhoh:



Ich steh mit einer TwinPower C3000 (2500er Rollengröße) in der Ostsee, ich seh kein Sinn da mit einer 4000er aufzukreuzen.


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich steh mit einer TwinPower C3000 (2500er Rollengröße) in der Ostsee, ich seh kein Sinn da mit einer 4000er aufzukreuzen.



Na eben, ist ja mein reden...#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Sehe ich genauso. An eine 30g Rute muß man sich keine 4000 schrauben, da reicht eine 2500. An meiner 45g-Flitsche habe ich allerdings eine 4000er Stella, aber da geht ja auch um Longrange-Fischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ob die Spule nun 50mm oder 48mm Durchmesser hat (bei 4000 vs. 3000), macht den Weitwurf+Kurbel-Kohl auch nicht so fett! :m

Meine grobe Orientierung ist diese (Rute 3m o. 2,7m), deckt sich sogar in etwa mit der von Uli:

- L-Spinnrute (typ. 10-20g)  2500 Shimano, 1000/2000 Arc
- L/M-Spinnrute (typ. 15-30g) 3000 Shimano, 3000 Arc, 2500 Daiwa
- M-Spinnrute (typ. 20-40g)  4000 Shimano, 4000 Arc, 3000 Daiwa

Das ist aber schon wieder ein Ausflug in die besseren Spinnrollen , für das Für-und-wieder haben wir ja sogar noch einen anderen Thread.


----------



## Margaux (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon wieder ein Ausflug in die besseren Spinnrollen , für das Für-und-wieder haben wir ja sogar noch einen anderen Thread.



Ja ja Detlef stimmt ja #h, aber der Weg von High-End-Ruten zu High-End-Rollen ist manchmal so schnell, daß man den Umweg über einen richtigen Thread gar nicht erst nimmt... :q

Ich glaube für eine MeFo-Rute mit WG bis ca. 30g liege ich mit einer Daiwa 2500 recht gut. Die Sephia 2500S fische ich ja auch sehr gerne, aber die Schnurfassung ist halt sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Interessieren würde mich noch, ob jemand eine Tusk (Sea Spin) mit WG bis 120g. fischt. Wie sieht es hier mit dem realen Wurfgewicht aus? Diese Rute wird meistens bis 2,70m angeboten, kennt einer die 3m-Version?



Leute, auch diese Frage von mir schiebe ich mal wieder an. Fischt keiner von Euch die Tusk 120 und kann zum Blank ein paar Wörter verlieren |bla:


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hi,

Sorry habe hier länger nicht reingeschaut.

Die W1 habe ich mit geholt,weil CH gerade eine Aufgebaute da hatte und ich sie mir genau anschauen konnte.
Das war für mich in dem Moment ganz genau das was ich gesucht habe, das war schon mal die erste Subjektive Entscheidung dafür.
Dann kam die Objektive, die tatsächlich was mit der Aktion(arbeitet schön bis ins erste Drittel der Rute), Rutenlänge und dem WG zu tun hatte.
Dran geschraubt habe ich eine 4000er Aspire,ich finde sie passt da ganz gut zu.
Ne 2500er mag vielleicht filligraner daran aussehen,ich aber bevorzuge eben etwas Derberes,falls ich mal an einem ü 2,5t Stein hänge und der Rolle nicht gleich das Genick umdrehen möchte.
Oder es geht doch mal irgendwann eine 90er ran und lutscht mir die Spule leer,ich habe gerne immer etwas Reserve in der Hinterhand.:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ist der 9ft. und der 10ft. im Bezug auf Schnelligkeit und Aktion gleich, oder gibt es hier auch wie bei anderen Ruten bei der 10ft. Version Abstriche in der Schnelligkeit zu machen?

mfg Flo


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Dran geschraubt habe ich eine 4000er Aspire,ich finde sie passt da ganz gut zu.
> Ne 2500er mag vielleicht filligraner daran aussehen,ich aber bevorzuge eben etwas Derberes,falls ich mal an einem ü 2,5t Stein hänge und der Rolle nicht gleich das Genick umdrehen möchte.
> Oder es geht doch mal irgendwann eine 90er ran und lutscht mir die Spule leer,ich habe gerne immer etwas Reserve in der Hinterhand.:q



Klar, das ist wiederum ein Argument für eine größere Rolle. Mir wäre eine 4000er Shimano trotzdem zu groß. Als Kompromiß zur wiederum ziemlich schmächtigen 2500er Shimano werde ich eine Daiwa 2500 nehmen - das hatte ich ja schon des öfteren geschrieben. Mehr Schnurfassung, aber trotzdem noch schön leicht. 

Die Daiwa, die mir derzeit vorschwebt, wiegt als 2508-Version mit einer Schnurfassung von 150m 0,235mm lediglich 195g . Die 2508 R-Version - also mit dem stärkeren Getriebe der 3000er - wiegt 210g. Muß ich nochmal überlegen, ob mir das lieber ist - hat aber noch Zeit, sonst kauft meine Freundin zu viele Schuhe... |smlove2: :q


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

|muahah:ja,ja,die lieben Schuhe!


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Was machst Du denn wenn die Traumforelle draußen bei 100m zuschnappt und nochmal 60-80m gehen will?
Da kommst Du wahrscheinlich mit 150m ganz schön und schnell ans Limit|bigeyes|motz:.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Dran geschraubt habe ich eine 4000er Aspire...
> Oder es geht doch mal irgendwann eine 90er ran und lutscht mir die Spule leer,ich habe gerne immer etwas Reserve in der Hinterhand.:q



Jetzt geht es zwar völlig OT, aber egal. Wieviel 12er Fireline Crystal - mit der angelst Du auf MeFo, wenn ich mich recht entsinne - hast Du denn auf der 4000er drauf: 270m, der Rest unterfüttert...?????


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn wenn die Traumforelle draußen bei 100m zuschnappt und nochmal 60-80m gehen will?
> Da kommst Du wahrscheinlich mit 150m ganz schön und schnell ans Limit|bigeyes|motz:.



Da hatten wir gerade den gleichen Gedanken..., darum meine Nachfrage. Ich würde ca. 200m 12er draufspulen, den Rest unterfüttern. Wenn das nicht reicht, ist' s der Lachs...


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> 2. es gibt mehr/verschiedene anforderungen ans tackle, als an schuhe, demnach ist es logischer mehr in tackle zu investieren



Spezi, zeige mir die Frau, die nicht mehr Anlässe für Schuhe findet als wir für's Tackle... GIBT ES NICHT :m


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es zwar völlig OT, aber egal. Wieviel 12er Fireline Crystal - mit der angelst Du auf MeFo, wenn ich mich recht entsinne - hast Du denn auf der 4000er drauf: 270m, der Rest unterfüttert...?????


 
Kommt demnächst alles runter.

Ich schau gerade nach roter PowerLine.
Rot soll ja angeblich noch schlechter unter Wasser zu sehen sein#c,mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Kommt demnächst alles runter.
> 
> Ich schau gerade nach roter PowerLine.
> Rot soll ja angeblich noch schlechter unter Wasser zu sehen sein#c,mal ausprobieren.



O.K. und wieviel kommt 'drauf, bzw. erstmal runter??


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Runter kommen jetzt ca.200m nach etlichen Hängern und Abrissen oder selbst abgeschnitter Leine.
Drauf hatte ich 300m.
Die Neue will ich komplett mit  Geflecht bespulen.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Die Neue will ich komplett mit  Geflecht bespulen.



... entspricht in etwa einem neuen Paar Schuhe für Deine Freundin ... :q:q:q


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hahaha,also wenn ich meiner Freundin ein paar Schuhe kaufe bekomme ich mit Sicherheit einen mortz Ärger mit meiner Frau:q


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ich hab auf meiner C3000 150m 8lb Mono und das mit 10lb Powerpro unterfüttert.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meiner C3000 150m 8lb Mono und das mit 10lb Powerpro unterfüttert.



Hm, interessante Variante...

C3000 = 3000er Größe mit Getriebe der 4000er (ich kann mir das nie merken - hattest Du schon mal erklärt...|uhoh. -- Oder der Körper einer 2500er mit 3000er Spule |kopfkrat


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hahaha,also wenn ich meiner Freundin ein paar Schuhe kaufe bekomme ich mit Sicherheit einen mortz Ärger mit meiner Frau:q



Dann mußt Du halt beiden Schuhe kaufen |muahah:, dann wird's aber wiederum knapp mit Deiner kompletten Geflechtaufspulerei


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Lese ich das gerade falsch?

Du hast das Geflecht unter der Mono?|kopfkrat


----------



## Living Dead (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hm, interessante Variante...
> 
> C3000 = 3000er Größe mit Getriebe der 4000er (ich kann mir das nie merken - hattest Du schon mal erklärt...|uhoh.



Nicht ganz, 2500er Body und nen bisschen tiefere Spule oder so ; )


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Dann mußt Du halt beiden Schuhe kaufen |muahah:, dann wird's aber wiederum knapp mit Deiner kompletten Geflechtaufspulerei


 

Ich glaube dann kann ich mein Hobby an den Nagel hängen,weil ich dann ne riesen Scheidung an der Backe hätte:q|muahah:#g


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, 2500er Body und nen bisschen tiefere Spule oder so ; )



Jepp, stimmt, habe ich gerade noch mal nachgeschaut: wohl das 2500er-Gehäuse mit einer (fast) 3000er Spule.


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ich will mal in Ami Land suchen da ist die Schnur günstiger#6


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann kann ich mein Hobby an den Nagel hängen,weil ich dann ne riesen Scheidung an der Backe hätte:q|muahah:#g



Wieso, mußt nur Beiden nichts erzählen, dann klappt das schon... und wenn Deine Frau fragt, wo das ganze Geld bleibt sagst halt, Du hättest Dir eine neue Harrison bestellt... |muahah:


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich will mal in Ami Land suchen da ist die Schnur günstiger#6



Da mache ich mit, das spart Portokosten - bzw. teilt diese #6 Natürlich nur, wenn Du willst...


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

|muahah:Ne,ne lieber nicht.


----------



## Freelander (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Uups da hat sich gerade was überschnitten.Ich meinte dei voriges Posting.

Mit der Schnur können wir mal drüber nachdenken.|wavey:

So ich will jetzt mit meiner Frau schön Essen.
Bis demnächst.|wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Lese ich das gerade falsch?
> 
> Du hast das Geflecht unter der Mono?|kopfkrat



Jop liest richtig. 

Ich hatte zuerst 10lb PowerPro drauf, da hatte ich mir eine Spule 300yds aus den Staaten gekauft - da blieb etwas über, das hab ich als Unterfütterung genommen, damit ich noch auf 200m oder mehr komme. Wenn ich die 30er (was anderes war nicht da) genommen hätte, wäre die Spule sofort voll.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Mit der Schnur können wir mal drüber nachdenken.|wavey:
> So ich will jetzt mit meiner Frau schön Essen.
> Bis demnächst.|wavey:



Mahlzeit!! 
Melde Dich wegen der Schnur per PN oder Handy, ich wäre jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ok ok, ausserdem kaufen die ja noch handtachen :q



NEIN, Schluß jetzt damit, wir sind hier im ANGLERBoard :q:m


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Es gibt zum Thema "Farbe und Sichtbarkeit der Schnur" jede Menge Beiträge und immer wieder taucht in vielen Threads dieses Thema wiederkehrend auf. Letztendlich scheiden sich daran die Geister, was die endlosen Diskussionen zeigen.

Ich halte es ganz einfach: was der Fisch nicht sieht, kann ihn im Zweifel auch nicht abschrecken. Deshalb benutze ich in der Regel unauffällige Schnüre. Das sind diese neue Crystal + Co., aber auch unauffällige Grüntöne wie bei der Powerpro bspw. 

"Signalfarben" wie gelb und gelbgrün benutze ich dann, wenn ich die Schnur gerne sehen möchte, also vorzugsweise beim Jiggen und Pilken. 

Mit der Farbe rot wird ja besonders zum Meeresangeln richtig Werbung gemacht, "weil es ja die erste Farbe ist, die der Fisch unter Wasser nicht mehr erkennen kann." Ich halte das für Quatsch, weil in den Tiefen, in den man bspw. in Norwegen angelt, der Fisch gar keine Farben mehr erkennt - auch nicht die des Köders...


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Mit der Farbe rot wird ja besonders zum Meeresangeln richtig Werbung gemacht, "weil es ja die erste Farbe ist, die der Fisch unter Wasser nicht mehr erkennen kann.



LOL, das scheint aber nicht für Japanrot zu gelten! :q


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> LOL, das scheint aber nicht für Japanrot zu gelten! :q



Glaubst Du, daß Dorsche in Norwegen in 30m Tiefe noch Japanrot erkennen #d. In der flachen Ostsee vielleicht noch, wobei die Werbung für eben jene Schnur behauptet, daß ab ca. 3m die Fische rot praktisch nicht mehr erkennen können.


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Glaubst Du, daß Dorsche in Norwegen in 30m Tiefe noch Japanrot erkennen #d. In der flachen Ostsee vielleicht noch, wobei die Werbung für eben jene Schnur behauptet, daß ab ca. 3m die Fische rot praktisch nicht mehr erkennen können.



Also ich angle in der Ostsee meistens in 20m Tiefe. Mit Japanrot. Nicht ganz ohne Erfolg. :q Da liegt die Werbung falsch. Oder die Dorsche interessieren sich nicht für die Farbe, was mir allerdings nicht erklärt, warum ich noch nie einen auf Gelb hatte. :q

@Angelspezi: >Geht auch ohne Account! Sehr gut, daß der Test auf Dietels Seite gepostet wurde. Ich hab da nen F&F-Artikel von ihm, da sieht er selbst die Sache nämlich ganz anders! 

Schwarz ist nach dem Test am wenigsten sichtig, da kann ich ja beruhigt sein.


----------



## Margaux (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also ich angle in der Ostsee meistens in 20m Tiefe. Mit Japanrot. Nicht ganz ohne Erfolg. :q Da liegt die Werbung falsch. Oder die Dorsche interessieren sich nicht für die Farbe, was mir allerdings nicht erklärt, warum ich noch nie einen auf Gelb hatte. :q



Die Hauptsache ist, du glaubst an deine Farbe, dann fängst du auch damit :q:q:q - auch wenn der Fisch sie nicht erkennen kann :q:q:q... und damit gute Nacht #h


----------



## Slotti (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ist der 9ft. und der 10ft. im Bezug auf Schnelligkeit und Aktion gleich, oder gibt es hier auch wie bei anderen Ruten bei der 10ft. Version Abstriche in der Schnelligkeit zu machen?
> 
> mfg Flo



Hi Flo,

auf welchen Blank war deine Frage bezogen? 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

@Slotti: Vermutlich die VHF, da sehr wahrscheinlich die 75er.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ups, vergessen. Wie Chrizzi schon sagte VHF 75

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ich hab auch eine Frage zum Harrison W1 Blank. Was für ein Taper hat der Blank?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hallo,
hat zufällig jemand schon die neue Interceptor-Serie geworfen?
Mich würde interessieren, wie sehr sie sich von der alten Serie unterscheidet und ob das angegeben WG zutrifft.
TL



.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> hat zufällig jemand schon die neue Interceptor-Serie geworfen?


So richtig nicht, leider mangels Zeit, aber fertig begutachtet und bewegt. Margaux hat eine neue ganz neu, den mußt Du mal fragen oder er schreibt hier vlt. noch was. Unser Tenor war einer eher -20g Rute.
Mit kommt es einfach mal so vom Gefühl her vor, als wenn sie dem Blank einen "kleinen Schuss VHF" untergemischt haben, die schlanke Peitsche fühlt sich wirklich gut an! #6 Extrem suchtgefährlich ...

Mal so zum Vergleich: mit einer langen leichtesten 3m+ Berkley Lighning IM6 oder einer Shimano Nexave BX 3m 5-20g hat das nichts mehr zu tun, inner Interceptor-2 ist mehr Power drin.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Danke dir!

Handelt es sich um das 10'6'' Modell?

.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ich habe das 10`6 Modell schon in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Handelt es sich um das 10'6'' Modell?


Ja, auch.


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Margaux hat eine neue ganz neu. Unser Tenor war einer eher -20g Rute.
> Mit kommt es einfach mal so vom Gefühl her vor, als wenn sie dem Blank einen "kleinen Schuss VHF" untergemischt haben, die schlanke Peitsche fühlt sich wirklich gut an! #6 Extrem suchtgefährlich ...



Japp, ich habe die 3,20iger. Das Wurfgewicht der neuen Interceptor könnte sogar bis knapp 25g. gehen, das muß ich - wenn wieder Zeit da ist - aber erst testen. In jedem Fall ist die neue viel schneller als die behäbige alte Ausführung. Rutenbauer Mad vertreibt sie entsprechend unter der Bezeichnung "Interceptor Fast". Suchtgefahr besteht definitiv :k


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

"Heute bestellt - in 2 Jahren geliefert"

@ Margaux: Könntest du, nachdem du die Rute geworfen hast, mal kurz darüber berichten und evtl. auch ein paar Fotos reinstellen?


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



> @ Margaux: Könntest du, nachdem du die Rute geworfen hast, mal kurz darüber berichten und evtl. auch ein paar Fotos reinstellen?


Das mache ich doch gerne, könnte aber etwas dauern, da ich gerade im Umzugsstress bin.

Und dann hätte ich vorher noch gerne gewußt, was das nun wieder soll: 



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> "Heute bestellt - in 2 Jahren geliefert"



Wenn das jetzt hier auch wieder los geht, daß auf Mad rumgehackt wird, verabschiede ich mich sofort aus diesem neuen Thread. Hier soll es um Harrison-Blanks gehen und um nichts anderes. Diese ewigen Wiederholungen gleicher Diskussionen sind so fürchterlich öde und braucht kein Mensch. Deshalb wurde ja schon der alte Harrison-Thread geschlossen, der bis zu einem gewissen Punkt so hochwertig und informativ war - äußerst schade!!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Für mich brauchst du dir nicht extra Stress zu machen und deine Eindrücke wiederzugeben.


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Für mich brauchst du dir nicht extra Stress zu machen und deine Eindrücke wiederzugeben.



Ich stelle hier beizeiten gerne die Eindrücke neuer Harrison-Ruten ein, dann DAFÜR ist dieser Thread. Außerdem gibt es bestimmt noch ein paar mehr Leute als nur dich, die das interessieren könnte.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Die Interessenten gibt es bestimmt und ebenso Rutenbauer, die diese Blanks und fertige Ruten sofort liefern können.


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Die Interessenten gibt es bestimmt und ebenso Rutenbauer, die diese Blanks und fertige Ruten sofort liefern können.



Wie recht Du hast, ich hatte meine nach Wunsch aufgebaute Rute nach 5 Wochen. Finde ich recht schnell. Fertige Ruten können sicherlich sofort geliefert werden, jedoch möchte ich keinen Standardaufbau


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Sehr witzig.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Wieso?

Wenn die Ruten nach 5 Wochen wie besprochen da waren finde ich das vollkommen in Ordnung - ob das witzig ist muss jeder selber entscheiden?

Wenn "Mr. Sprock" keinen Wert auf einen Bericht von Volker legt ist das seine Sache, mich würde es interessieren...

Also Volker bitte mach Dir die Mühe,es interessiert hier sicher viele, und diejenigen die es nicht interessiert brauchen es ja nicht lesen. Dieses primitive immer wiederkehrende Gestichel braucht zwar keiner, wird aber immer wieder gerne rausgekramt...


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Sehr witzig.



Genau, so witzig kann Wahrheit sein :q

@Stefan,

klar, wenn ich die Rute mal ausgiebig geangelt habe, werde ich mehr darüber berichten #6. Mache ich sehr gerne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> klar, wenn ich die Rute mal ausgiebig geangelt habe, werde ich mehr darüber berichten #6. Mache ich sehr gerne.


Klasse Vorhaben! #6 

Stimme Dir beim dem "Reizpunkt" zu, irgendwann ist alles gesagt gewesen und muss Schluss sein. :g

@all
Man kann ja auch "Nörgel-Threads" aufmachen (steht jedem frei) und sich kritisch, *dabei möglichst sachlich*,  über ein Thema auslassen.
Gerade aktuell+nebenan hat man wieder gesehen, wie schnell das ausartet, Anfeindungen aufkommen und sich Thread+Thema selber platt machen.

Aber das ist nun mal viel interessanter und besser: :m


angelspezi82 schrieb:


> #6 Flitschen-Input ist immer gut!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Fertige Ruten können sicherlich sofort geliefert werden, jedoch möchte ich keinen Standardaufbau






Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn "Mr. Sprock" keinen Wert auf einen Bericht von Volker legt ist das seine Sache, mich würde es interessieren...
> 
> Also Volker bitte mach Dir die Mühe,es interessiert hier sicher viele, und diejenigen die es nicht interessiert brauchen es ja nicht lesen. Dieses primitive immer wiederkehrende Gestichel braucht zwar keiner, wird aber immer wieder gerne rausgekramt...






Margaux schrieb:


> Genau, so witzig kann Wahrheit sein :q
> 
> @Stefan,
> 
> klar, wenn ich die Rute mal ausgiebig geangelt habe, werde ich mehr darüber berichten #6. Mache ich sehr gerne.





"Sehr witzig", da ich natürlich fertig aufgebaute Ruten nach Kundenwunsch und keine Fertigruten meinte. Werbung ist immer wieder nett. Inzwischen kennen ABler, die sich für Rutenbau interessieren und sich hier eingelesen haben die guten und schlechten Lieferanten. Neulinge sind da nicht so informiert. Ich wollte nur nicht, dass Margaux sich dem Stress nur für mich aussetzt. Wie man aber sieht gibt es viele Interessenten.


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch "Nörgel-Threads" aufmachen (steht jedem frei) und sich kritisch, *dabei möglichst sachlich*,  über ein Thema auslassen.
> Gerade aktuell+nebenan hat man wieder gesehen, wie schnell das ausartet, Anfeindungen aufkommen und sich Thread+Thema selber platt machen.



Damit ist alles dazu gesagt. 

Ich berichte über die Interceptor, wenn ich sie geangelt habe!! Und nun gute Nacht!


----------



## Freelander (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Damit ist alles dazu gesagt.
> 
> Ich berichte über die Interceptor, wenn ich sie geangelt habe!! Und nun gute Nacht!


 
Hi Volker,
Dann melde dich mal wenn Du damit auf Mefo losgehen willst.
Weißt ja Vergleichsangeln Wizzard W1 vs.Interceptor#h.


----------



## rainer1962 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

margeaux,
schreibe es einfach in Word und verschicke es per Mail an Intressenten, diejenigen die frotzeln sollen sich den Stock selbst besorgen /kaufen/aufbauen dann können sie testen, don`t feed the Trolls...
nicht dass es wieder heisst du machst Werbung...
Sprock kommen echt saublöd deine Sprüche, erst nach infos fragen um dann zu hetzen
da du ja Beziehungen hast und selbst baust vielleicht auch selbst vertreibst, bau sie dir auf teste sie und poste doch DU mal irgendwelche Erfahrungen, wie wärs denn damit? Kannst damit dann ja Eigenwerbung machen, sofern du das nötig hast bzw. möchtest
sry für OT.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Moin Volker, das interessiert mich auch sehr. Vielleicht schaffen wir es demnächst mal zu einem kleinen Trip. Ich biete mich auch gern als Guide an.


----------



## duck_68 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> margeaux,
> schreibe es einfach in Word und verschicke es per Mail an Intressenten, diejenigen die frotzeln sollen sich den Stock selbst besorgen /kaufen/aufbauen dann können sie testen, don`t feed the Trolls...
> nicht dass es wieder heisst du machst Werbung...
> Sprock kommen echt saublöd deine Sprüche, erst nach infos fragen um dann zu hetzen
> ...




|good:  Mich würde der Testbericht auch interessierren.... Wem es hier wieder nicht passt, kann ja gehen


----------



## rainer1962 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Moin Volker, das interessiert mich auch sehr. Vielleicht schaffen wir es demnächst mal zu einem kleinen Trip. Ich biete mich auch gern als Guide an.


 

Volker, greif zu bei so nem Angebot kann man eigentlich nicht nein sagen, den Sundvogel als Guide auf Mefos #6


----------



## peterws (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hiho ihr Harrison Fans,

hier ist ja schon ewig nix mehr passiert - das will ich mal ändern.
Ich habe im Rutenbau-Bereich zwar schon darüber geschrieben, aber da mein neues Lieblingsspielzeug eine Harrison ist, wollte ich es an dieser Stelle auch noch mal kund tun. *Habe endlich meine Eigenbau-VHF entjungfert!* Und damit ich mich nicht wiederhole, hier einfach der Link zu meinem Beitrag.


----------



## drehteufel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hallo, ich habe heute zur Anschauung zwei VHF-Blanks bekommen, beide in 9ft, der eine 15-45g WG und der andere 30-75g. Mann, sind das Bretter. :k
Meine Special Shad von Fox wirkt dagegen wie ein Spielzeug. Dazu habe ich einen kleinen, subjektiven Test gemacht: Spitze im 45°-Winkel auf den Boden und bei annähernd gleicher Kraft die Durchbiegung beobachtet. Bei meiner Special Shad mit ihrem Spitzendurchmesser von ~1,2mm war eine deutliche Biegung nur im Spitzenbereich sichtbar, eben das, was ich bei einer Gummirute nicht will, wenn ich den Gummi anlupfe...
Die Harrisons sind da andere Kaliber, es gibt wesentlich weniger Biegung, dafür verteilt sich diese auf das ganze Spitzenteil. Toll...
Was mir aufgefallen ist: Subjektiv empfinde ich den Unterschied zwischen der -45 und der -75 bei der Biegung als gar nicht so groß, dafür aber beim Blankgewicht: Hier gibts bei der -45 ca. 90g, bei der -75 ca. 122g, schon ein spürbarer Unterschied.
Nun bin ich auf eure Tipps angewiesen. Welchen Blank soll ich verbauen lassen für 11er Kopytos mit Köpfen bis 18, evtl. auch mal 21g, das aber selten und fast ausschließlich im Stillwasser. Vorrangiges Kopfgewicht: 10-14g
Dafür müsste doch die -45 optimal sein und die -75 etwas zu kräftig oder?
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## drehteufel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*



peterws schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Harrison Fans,
> 
> hier ist ja schon ewig nix mehr passiert - das will ich mal ändern.
> Ich habe im Rutenbau-Bereich zwar schon darüber geschrieben, aber da mein neues Lieblingsspielzeug eine Harrison ist, wollte ich es an dieser Stelle auch noch mal kund tun. *Habe endlich meine Eigenbau-VHF entjungfert!* Und damit ich mich nicht wiederhole, hier einfach der Link zu meinem Beitrag.


 
Deinen Bericht habe ich gelesen, sehr fein. Du fischst die Rute, die mir auch vorschwebt...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ich würde klar zur 45er tendieren...

Die 75er finde ich im Stillwasser schon hart, kommt halt auch immer drauf an was Du für "Gegner" erwartest...


----------



## peterws (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ich kenne die 75er nicht, kann aber von der 45 nur gutes berichten. Bei Deinem Einsatzgebiet solltest Du auch damit (der 45er) auskommen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Oha, mich hast aber anders gefragt  Da würde ich auch ganz klar sagen die 45er


----------



## drehteufel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Mir wird aber auch des öfteren die -30 empfohlen. Ist die für 11er Kopyto und 14er Kopf nicht zu "lütt"?
Nächste woche bekomme ich noch zwei CTS EST-blanks in 30-60g und 45-90g zugeschickt, dann werde ich wohl meine Wahl treffen.


----------



## Slotti (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

ui da bin ich aber mal gespannt 

denk dran die Blanks werden inkl. Ringe und Lack etwas langsamer und etwas weicher zwar nicht viel aber sollte man wissen.

Darf ich fragen welcher Rutenbauer Blanks zur Ansicht versendet? Find ich klasse #6

Edit: denke der CTS EST in 30-60 kommt aufgrund deines Köderspektrums eher nicht in Frage aber der 45-90 paßt perfekt !  schaden kann es aber nicht sich die Blanks mal anzuschauen.


----------



## drehteufel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Zum Vermitteln eines groben Eindrucks finde ich das mit dem Zusenden der Blanks auch einfach nur #6#6#6.
So ganz auf blauen Dunst will ich ja dann nun auch nichts kaufen. Auf jeden Fall ein Top-Service.
Der Rutenbauer meint nun wieder, die 45-90g- Version der CTS wäre zu heavy für meine Zwecke und die 30-60g-Version wäre dafür ideal.


----------



## Slotti (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

naja ist auch alles etwas subjetiv 

Ich hab hier den Vergleich mit nem Kumpel gemacht. Er hat die 30-60 und ich die 45-90 und wir fischen ähnliche Köder wie du (hauptsächlich 11cm mit 10-14gr.) er meinte anschließend "hätt ich nur mal auch die 45-90 genommen"

Ich finde das angegebene WG auch zu hoch die 30-60 eher 10-45 und die 45-90 so bei 30-75.

Hast sie ja bald in der Hand


----------



## drehteufel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Hmm, der VHF -45-Blank ist aber auch was feines, wesentlich straffer als alle Ruten, die ich bisher besessen habe und wiegt dabei 90g, am Ende wird das wohl eine reine Geschmacksfrage. Ich denke aber, dass man auch mit der VHF nichts verkehrt machen würde.
Bin trotzdem auf die CTS gespannt.


----------



## drehteufel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Ist eigentlich was dran an der "Geschichte", dass die blaue 30er von mad einen stärkeren Blank als die normale graue 30er hat oder ist das wirklich nur Optik?
Habe gehört, dass die blaue 30er vergleichbar mit einer normalen 45er sein soll.


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

Das Spitzenteil hat 2,6 bis 2,8 mm.
Die Standard wohl 2,2 bis 2,4.
Ich habe selbst nur die Blaue.


----------



## bennyhill (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der neue Harrison Thread*

An die Harrison Spezialisten.
Ich wüßte gerne ob die VHF 10 /45g in der Praktischen Anwendung härter oder weicher als die 9/ 45g ausfällt ?
Oft ist die lägere Ausfürung eines Blanks ein wenig weicher, das ist aber nicht immer so !. Wie sind eure praktischen Erfahrungen im Bezug auf die VHF 45 ? Bitte um reichlich Input.
Gruß bennyhill


----------

